# Billbergia nutans



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

I just received a Dwarf "Queens Tears" that I purchased off of eBayDWARF BROMELIAD "QUEENS TEARS" AIR PLANT | eBay What is the best way to plant it? will it grow as an epiphyte?

thanks


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

Anyone, help please.

Thanks


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't think so..... I have a bunch of billbergia and everything I have read says to use orchid mix or bromiliead mix..... I haven't been able to find anything online or on the bromeliad sites that state they can be grown as an epiphyte. So all the ones I have used are planted in substrate... One thing to consider as well is the size that they grow to. If you plant it higher in the viv it will get to big and tall for a viv based on where it is planted. The ones I have in my R.variabilis viv are easy 20"+ tall but the viv is a Zoomed 18x18x24 so the height is there so there isn't an issue...What is the max height for the dwarf? I know the reg. ones can get up to 20" tall.....


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Billbergia nutans can and does grow as an epiphyte. It looks best up high, so the inflorescences can hang freely. However, it prefers to stay drier than can be accommodated in the average dart viv. It would make a great plant for M. stelzneri though, as they are from the smae area.


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

I do have some bilbergia,s and even some of them grow without any soil or whatever. i have to say they grow very slow that way,and you should more frequently water them.
If possible fill the pups with water.


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks All for the replies


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Billbergia nutans can and does grow as an epiphyte. It looks best up high, so the inflorescences can hang freely. However, it prefers to stay drier than can be accommodated in the average dart viv.


Its going in a RETF viv that is 48 in. high, so I will end up planting it up high.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Good to know... I couldn't find anything that said billbergia will grow that way or have seen any pictures of them grown that way.... Does this only apply to this particular plant or can others say 'poquito blanco' be grown that way? I got a bunch I planned on for a vert cause of the size as adult plants, if others can be it would make the design a bit easier and open up some options.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

The majority of Billbergia species are terrestrial. A few are obligate epihytes (including a couple that are specialized for growing on particular palm sp.), and several are facultative epiphytes (like B. nutans). I grow a few different species in cactus mix, and they all seem to respond well.


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

Well its been planted now for almost two months, its about 3/4 of the way up on the right side, sorry crappy pic, its in a 3 inch net cup with only sphagnum, its not dying, but then again its not thriving either? The only water it gets is from the misters. Thoughts?


Thanks


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Billbergia nutans can and does grow as an epiphyte. It looks best up high, so the inflorescences can hang freely. However, it prefers to stay drier than can be accommodated in the average dart viv. It would make a great plant for M. stelzneri though, as they are from the same area.


This is the way to go. In nature, B. nutans sometimes start low and climb trees. The plant will appreciate a bit of ventilation. Cannot open your pic, so I cannot see how to recommend mounting it. Bear in mind, RETFs tend to prefer broad leaf plants to bromeliads (think aroids).


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Okay, I went to your gallery:

1) Billbergia should grow there. Try pampering it a bit until it acclimates. Hand spray the plant once a day, with a dilute safe fertilizer (e.g. Dynagro). Also, I'd mix a bit of an amendment with the sphagnum, like coco chunks or seedling orchid bark.

2) Lose the Croton. It will eventually lose color and stretch. I'd replace the croton and possibly the alocasia with a spathiphyllum and/or homolamena; they tolerate less light, and they're new world plants. Geogenathus (sp.?) and some calatheas will also work, if you want some more color. 

3) You may want to try elevating the anthurium a bit so it can get more light--it will be healthier and also bloom more frequently.

4) That enclosure screams for a trailing peperomia, or two...


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks Groundhog,

Ya, not real happy about the croton, anthurium seems to be doing the best of all the plants, new leaves and its starting to flower. Funny that you mentioned peperomia, I should be getting my order from Blackjungle tomorrow, which has some Peperomia rotundifolia var. pilosior, still need to figure out where to plant it.


----------

